# Dalian Amazon



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi All, have been reading intently at all the excellent information and help provided on here, now looking to jump in a bit head first and have my eye on the Dalian amazon. I plan to start roasting, take my time with learning and work towards doing some small retail sales, farmers markets etc.

Plan is to get a 1-2kg roaster setup in new shed i'm building, seems to be some good reviews on the dalian from both price and useability so think this may be the best option.

Can go with new but what are the chances of any second hand units being available, or does anyone recommend an alternative?

thanks in advance


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi there. I have had my Dalian Amazon for almost 5 months and dont regret the purchase. It takes a while to get used to managing the temperature over the course of a roast - so be prepared for frustration and failure in the early stages! There's a few forum members with this roaster, so advice, tips, and information is happily shared.

You are unlikely to find a second hand one - and even then I cant see that it would be a lot cheaper than buying new.

Where do you live? There might be someone close who would be willing to let you watch a roasting session and maybe answer any questions you have on using the roaster.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dalian Amazon is probably the best roaster in performance/value for money you will find in the 1kg class, as for second hand, none have ever come up to the best of my knowledge and as @RDC8 says, it wouldn't really be much cheaper than buying new.


----------



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

Perfect,...thanks guys,

based in suffolk, near Woodbridge.

If guessed there would be not much available second hand but worth checking.....the price is good anyway and happy to work through setting up and going through the learning curve. No doubt I will be back asking many questions but appreciate all the info already on here.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Lots of info on this thread if not seen it already:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26651-It-s-that-time-of-year-again-New-Roaster-coming-on-test

Hope of help

John


----------



## NAJB (May 19, 2017)

I too live near Woodbridge, Suffolk and have had a Dalian Amazon for nigh on 5 months. However, I would put myself in the basically-incompetent bracket when it comes to roasting. If you can recall the HHGTTG episode with the "Smelly photocopier woman" (played by Miriam Magolyes); I am that equivalent.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm fairly certain there was a Dalian in the sale section not long ago.

EDIT: I was right. https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40375&p=531147#post531147


----------

